# Balmoral Beach Sydney- Wednesday 2 May 07



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi team,

If anyone is keen , I'm looking at heading out from Balmoral around 9.30am Wednesday.(would love to get there earlier but have to do the school drop first).

cheers
Devo


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

A probable starter. Have school drop off as well.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

A probable starter. Have school drop off as well.


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

I could not have described the launching spot any better myself !!! 8) 8) 8) 
As a side note , if you catch a "yummy mummy " is there a section in the " Hall of Fame" we can post ??? or would that be the " Hall of Shame " !!!:shock:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't know what happened there....I only posted once.. :?

I saw a double entry a few days ago like this as well.....


----------

